# Post-winter sprinkler program: Rain bird valves



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

Getting sprinklers ready for use and the rain bird valves aren't working right.

Last year, I had to play with a combination of turning then timer on manually to get the valves to "reset".
Seems like they are doing it again this year as when I turn on the water supply, the valves seem to not respond to the timer control with water coming out the heads event though the timer is off, set to auto.

What gives?


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

You either have something stuck in the valve diaphragm or the solenoid might be going bad.

How old is the valve?


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

The system is less than 2 years old.

It is an above ground system using garden hoses but the valves are in an enclosure.
I had the same problem last year and cycling the valves fixed it but not this year.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

I'd say take the valves apart and lube the diaphragms with ky jelly

Sounds very premature for them to fail like that. I just rebuilt 20+ yr old Toro and irritrol valves by replacing the guts. Three were not closing when off.


----------

